# Why are people rude?



## nursee81 (Mar 17, 2009)

I have been trying to lose weight, with in the last 2 wks I have been dieting and working out, feeling good. I have lost 10 lbs  and was feeling good about it. I went to my doctor today and right off she tells me to lose 20 lbs, ok fine i understand. I went to the mall and the lady at sephora asks me if I'm pregnant again? I tell her no!!!! And her responds is oh  I didn't think you were.
Why would you say that then I was really hurt and upset so I just left. 
I know I need to lose weight I'm 5'5 and weight 169. I have 3 kids and my youngest is under one yr old. I have a hard time losing weight. It's really upsetting to me.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 17, 2009)

That was really rude! Be confident in who you are, do the best you can & try to ignore the idiots!


----------



## bebeflamand (Mar 17, 2009)

Let me first of all say, congrats on losing 10 lbs in 2 weeks! And second, don't let those comments get to you. I know it's easier said than done, but you're doing this for yourself. You know what you've done so far to lose weight, you're well on your way to achieve your goal and what everybody else thinks just doesn't matter. Try to feel good about your achievement so far and blow of the nasty comments


----------



## sweatpea559 (Mar 17, 2009)

That is very rude! I'm sorry people treat you badly because of your weight. You have a child under a year old... most people don't just drop the 30 or 40 pounds they gained in the first month. But congratulations on the 10 pounds! It doesn't sound like a lot but anyone who has tried to lose weight knows that that is a huge achievement and takes a lot of work! Try not to let people get to you. I'm sure some of them are just feeling insecure about their own weight and seeing someone larger than them makes them feel better... especially if they can point it out. They're just bitches!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 17, 2009)

I think your doctor told you because it's their job to give you health advice and better to prevent something than to cure it. However, the lady at Sephora should have been quiet about it. Congrats on your weight loss and good luck losing the rest.


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 17, 2009)

I also congratulate you on losing the 10 lbs. Unfortunately, there is always going to be someone who will say something about how one looks-too young, too thin, whatever. YOU should be proud for YOU. Don't worry about everyone else.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 17, 2009)

The lady in the mall had no right to ask you that...i would never comment about a woman being pregnant unless I was 100% sure she was...it's rude and mean.....and if she didn't think you were ...what was the purpose in pointing out a problem that you more than anyone are quite aware exists....You should have told her yes I am pregnant with 8 babies and you were  about to be the next OCTOMOM and asked her if she wanted be on TV too...


----------



## loveisdisco (Mar 17, 2009)

At work there was a terrible rumor for months that I was pregnant. It was really awful to be asked if I was or not. Even people I work with every day for the last 2 years asked. I would never ask anyone if they didn't tell me, even if they were obviously 9 months pregnant in front of me!

Good job losing 10 pounds though! I haven't managed it yet....


----------



## couturesista (Mar 18, 2009)

What is wrong with people? If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all. You should be proud of your weight loss, and ignore those  weirdos!


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree if they dont have anything nice to sya they should keep quite. But I just wonder is this what the world is coming to that you need to point out people imperfections? I know my doctor was telling me for health reason and I know it myself. But for some random person at the mall it really hurt. I came home and cried to DH and my bestie but I will continue on my weight loss journey and hopefully lose the weight.  Thanks for your support girls I means alot. Even though I don't know you guys personally but I feel as if I can say things with out being judged.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats for loosing ten pounds! Thats a big step! What other people say, doesn't matter. All that matters is that you do what you need to do to be happy and healthy. Good luck on your journey


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *loveisdisco* 

 
_At work there was a terrible rumor for months that I was pregnant. It was really awful to be asked if I was or not. Even people I work with every day for the last 2 years asked. I would never ask anyone if they didn't tell me, even if they were obviously 9 months pregnant in front of me!

Good job losing 10 pounds though! I haven't managed it yet...._

 
I dont know why people would assume thing like that. I would never or could never make an ass of my self by asking someone such a question. on a good note I didn't spend any money in sephora today I just walked out. She offered me a consultation and samples I told her no thanks.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 18, 2009)

Congratulations that you lost the weight! Don't give up, you can do it!

And as for the rude people... Yikes! Asking someone if they're pregnant is one of the most rude things anyone can ask, I'm pretty shocked. But I say, stay confident and be happy with who you are, because you could have the most amazing body in the world, but without confidence, you wouldn't be *sexy*!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 18, 2009)

for losing 10 pounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really, it's so great you managed to do that after having 3 kids!! Now, I have seen such shallow lame asses around, but, wow ... Working for Sephora and commenting on people's weight ... That's major! You were right in leaving of course, but, had I been in your place ... After the initial shock of it had worn off, I would've set foot out of the store only after setting her dumb brains right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a lousy bitch, I mean seriously, is there really nothing better in Sephora to do ??!! Did you talk to a manager or someone in the store ? I would've made sure her comment bit her back on her ass


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 18, 2009)

^ I think shes the store manager. I was so shocked and it was time for me to leave and pick up my 7 yr old so I just walked away as she continued talking to me. I think I will call and ask to the store manager or evn the distric one today and put in a complain.


----------



## nunu (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry you had to hear that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ignore these people and carry on doing what you're doing, they are just ignorant twits who think they know it all.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 18, 2009)

The girl at sephora probably just put her foot in it and is probably a pass remarkable person,if it wasn't your weight it would be something about your hair/ makeup. etc etc. Some people just can't stop judging other peoples looks and it says more about them than you!!!.
Anyway 168lbs isn't exactly heavy and you have done amazingly to lose 10lbs so far, so don't let some insensitive people make you feel bad!!

It really annoys me that everyone must all be the exact same weight, you are made to feel that if you aren't 120lbs then you should always strive to be there, its disgusting!!!! if we all looked the same it would be a very dull place!!!


----------



## LP_x (Mar 18, 2009)

10lbs in 2 weeks is an excellent achievement - well done you!! Some people just like to make others feel bad - to comment negatively on someone's appearance is an incredibly rude and ignorant thing to do. Chin up lovely, you are doing a fantastic job xx


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank for your support it helps me laot and makes me work harder I just got off the stationary bike for 30 mins = 7 miles. I am trying I really am. <ya.
Now I am going to go get ready to go to MAC.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 18, 2009)

When you call the district manager, please let us know what happens! I'm very curious.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 27, 2009)

You're gorgeous!! Don't let some random ass girls' comments get to you. People need to learn to think before they speak. Use your brain, random lady!! Haha no worries. Just shrug it off.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_The lady in the mall had no right to ask you that...i would never comment about a woman being pregnant unless I was 100% sure she was...it's rude and mean.....and if she didn't think you were ...what was the purpose in pointing out a problem that you more than anyone are quite aware exists....You should have told her yes I am pregnant with 8 babies and you were about to be the next OCTOMOM and asked her if she wanted be on TV too..._

 
LOL.. i love responding to people's stupid comments/questions with more craziness.. this would have been brilliant!
Stupid questions/comments should always receive stupid answers.


----------

